# Like a Boss Game



## DarkAura (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok, so this game is where one person says and action, then the other person says like a boss and says an action, and so on.

EX;
P1; Running
P2; Like a Boss, Jumping
P3; Like a Boss, Dying
P4; Like a Boss!


So start, and when enough people have posted, i'll say a random phrase and then you start over.



Wading in a Pool


----------



## Cloudsong (Oct 6, 2011)

Like a boss, Being first to post


----------



## Ever (Oct 6, 2011)

Like a boss, asking "What is the point of this?"


----------



## Cloudsong (Oct 6, 2011)

Like a boss, replying "I have no idea."


----------



## Ever (Oct 6, 2011)

Like a boss, procrastinating!


----------



## Cloudsong (Oct 6, 2011)

Like a boss, eating a cupcake :D


----------



## Ever (Oct 6, 2011)

I think we should be able to do "Like a (insert type of person here)"


----------



## Cloudsong (Oct 6, 2011)

That would be interesting :o

Like an Everglider, gliding on the wind.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 6, 2011)

Kay, you can put boss, or a person, but not inanimate objects.

Like a Puppy!

RANDOM PHRASE TIME!

Guy applying  for a job: I'd like a job

Applicator: Hmm...it says here you like "wading in a pool like a boss, being first to post like a boss, what's the point of this like a boss". In the date, you put "i have no idea like a boss". In the why you should become manager, you put "procrasinating like a boss, eating a cupcake like an everglider, and gliding on the wind like a puppy, X3"

Guy applying: yeah?

Applicator: APROOVED! (stamps aproved)


Start again!

Dying


----------



## Flareth (Oct 6, 2011)

LIKE A JANITOR.

Sleeping


----------



## Cloudsong (Oct 6, 2011)

LIKE A SNORLAX :O

Eating


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Oct 6, 2011)

Like Joey Chestnut.

Meditating


----------



## hyphen (Oct 6, 2011)

like a pro
Drawing,


----------



## Ever (Oct 6, 2011)

Like a Gengar (does this count?)

Eating ovals.


----------



## Cloudsong (Oct 6, 2011)

I did like a snorlax and nobody yelled at me, soo.

Like a pac-man. Sorta.

Flyin' high.


----------



## Ever (Oct 6, 2011)

Like a Superbird.

Screaming


----------



## Cloudsong (Oct 6, 2011)

Like a Misdreavus.

Glomping


----------



## Ever (Oct 6, 2011)

Liek Glaceii~

Singin'


----------



## Cloudsong (Oct 6, 2011)

Like Justin Bieber Jigglypuff! :D

Dancin'


----------



## Adriane (Oct 6, 2011)

Forum Games Rules said:
			
		

> All games should have *entertainment value*. That means that any games where
> 
> - the post a poster makes does not necessarily have any relation to what  was posted before it or at least the person who posted before it *AND*  the post that a poster makes does not have direct entertainment value  for later posters (e.g. a game where you post your favorite color)
> 
> is *not allowed*.


----------

